# Prokofiev- Aleksander Nevskiy, Field of the Dead



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

This is such a beautiful haunting melody, performed by the great Polish contralto, Ewa Podles. . .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC5PRRGB1dc#

The film of the opera has been criticized for its melodramatic realization, but I trust others find it as profoundly moving as I do; especially such ironic touches such as crosses with bayonets at the end, for stabbing unbelievers (!)- sure way to make converts!


----------

